

Lost - Doubleguitars
http://www.marco.org/2014/11/21/lost

======
DigitalSea
My heart goes out to Marco and his wife. My wife is currently pregnant and we
have not told anyone just yet, but we are about too, she is 19 weeks, so this
hits close to home for me. This is one of my biggest fears, telling people the
bundle of joy you are expecting and then something going wrong. I am a pretty
optimistic guy, but once you hear that doppler heartbeat before the first
ultrasound, you become emotionally attached to this unborn entity before you
have even seen it on screen or in person.

Kudos to you and your wife Marco for staying optimistic and positive even
though you have just suffered a great loss. It takes a lot of strength to keep
going through an event like this. But take comfort in knowing you are not
alone in this.

